
EOS Blockchain – Creating Your First Monster in EOS Jungle Testnet - leordev
https://steemit.com/eos/@leordev/monstereos-creating-your-first-monster-in-eos-jungle-testnet
======
leordev
I'm sharing here because I think there's a lot of developers interested in
blockchain and I believe EOS is the cutting edge next-gen chain and developer-
friendly. The community is awesome and the chain itself allows developers to
build amazing stuff! :)

